# Which Motherboard should i buy ? P67 or Z68



## esudip (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello Guyz,

I am going to purchase a new motherboard for an intel i5 2500K Processor. I am about to purchase HD 6970 Graphics Card.

So please suggest me which motherboard should i buy ?

I am confused in 

Asus P8P67
and
Asus P8Z68-V
and
Asus P8Z68-V Pro


----------



## Prajyot (Sep 23, 2011)

from where you are buying? Pune it self or from other location


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 23, 2011)

@esudip,
 no doubt go for Z68 mobo and v pro.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 23, 2011)

esudip said:


> Hello Guyz,
> 
> I am going to purchase a new motherboard for an intel i5 2500K Processor. I am about to purchase HD 6970 Graphics Card.
> 
> ...




If you plan to overclock your sandybridge and not use the the onboard Intel HD3000 graphics (in other words plan to get a dedicated GPU)..... ... P67

If you do not intend to over clock much (you can still to an extent with Z68) and want to utilize the on board  HD3000 graphics .... Z68 would be your choice ....

PS :: I just saw that your choice of proc is 2500*K* .... since you have chosen the K series I presume you are interested in OCing your machine. In that case P67 would be a better choice. Else you can go with only 2500, and Z68 combination.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 23, 2011)

^^Isn't z68 will have all the features of p67 and h67 including nice overclocking?


----------



## sam9s (Sep 23, 2011)

Most of the features are same, P67 still is considered as a better OCing board. People have reached higher clock value with P67. Z68 as I said does OC but its mostly bought coz of its on board graphics support and the ability to quick sync between onboard gpu and discreet gpu. 
Also z68 GPU would use the internal memory. plus z68 cache is also shared between CPU and GPU. That is why a P67+dedicated GPU is preferred rather then Z68 with onboard GPU. (Unless you wont game and would just use the machine for Movie watching and/or casual gaming)
There are other specific advantages of Z68. which most of us wont use, like SSD caching, able to use Dual Display (with IGP + Discreet GPU), etc etc. But for pure gaming and OCing I will still suggest P67.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 23, 2011)

P67, for its lower price.
If you are going to use SSD caching then Z68 mobo, preferably P8Z68 V PRO.


----------



## esudip (Sep 23, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Most of the features are same, P67 still is considered as a better OCing board. People have reached higher clock value with P67. Z68 as I said does OC but its mostly bought coz of its on board graphics support and the ability to quick sync between onboard gpu and discreet gpu.
> Also z68 GPU would use the internal memory. plus z68 cache is also shared between CPU and GPU. That is why a P67+dedicated GPU is preferred rather then Z68 with onboard GPU. (Unless you wont game and would just use the machine for Movie watching and/or casual gaming)
> There are other specific advantages of Z68. which most of us wont use, like SSD caching, able to use Dual Display (with IGP + Discreet GPU), etc etc. But for pure gaming and OCing I will still suggest P67.



Yes I will use a high end Graphics card Readon HD 6970 for this.
I am planing to buy the motherboard with Intel i5 2500K processor for Hardcore Gaming Only and i am going to overclock this for 4.5 Ghz.
I want to know that the Intel sync technology and VIRTU technology is beneficial with this card if i purchase P8Z68 motherboard ?
It will decrease the performance or it will increase ??

the cost difference is of Rs 2000/- 

If the Virtu and Sync Technology is useless I will go to P8Z67



Prajyot said:


> from where you are buying? Pune it self or from other location



Looking in Pune, But I dont this this motherboard is available here.
and if available then the cost will be high
so I planned to buy it from Lamington road Mumbai


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 23, 2011)

here r the reviews

HARDOCP - Lucid Virtu - ASUS P8Z68-V Pro Z68 Chipset Motherboard Review
Lucidlogix Virtu, Revisited : Intel Z68 Express Chipset Preview: SSD Caching And Quick Sync
Lucid Virtu and Intel Quick Sync: Pairing GPUs - HotHardware


----------



## Sarath (Sep 23, 2011)

Z68 has SSD caching, Virtu and ability to use both integrated and dedicated gfx (this is overly simplified in my writing). 

If you check my siggy below you will see my i5 and HD6970 with a similar mobo problem on page 3-4. Check that discussion, might help. 

I have a P67 but that was because I didn't want to wait another week for Z68 since I don't need the extra features. But Z68 is the latest. Honestly go for one which is priced lower. The extra price is for features you might never use.

Check "HD 6970" below in siggy and go to page 3 or 4


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 23, 2011)

^^ ahhh i don't know why intel launch that much of chipset,just confusion.. confusion hell lot of confusion.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 23, 2011)

It does bring in a lot of features. And you must have realised that the proc comes with integrated gfx that can only be used either with H67 and Z68(+OC). 
But a lot of people have not much use for the added features.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 24, 2011)

In my opinion Z68 is the way to go. There is no such cases as per the reviews that premium Z68 mobos have less overclocking potential than P67 mobos, The 2nd thing is Lucid Virtue Logic support for dynamic switching among the IGP and the discrete Gfx card as per the application need and the 3rd one is SSD caching. HEre without buying a premium SSD, just a small size SSD like 30GB can increase the performance by 4 times of HDD read/write speed.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 24, 2011)

*Advantage of Z68 over P67* *chipset*
*1)* The ability to overclock the graphics core in the Sandy Bridge CPU.
*2)* An Identity Protection Technology feature that essentially integrates a hardware token in to the PC. 
*3)* Support for switching graphics between a discrete GPU and the integrated 
*4)* SSD caching that greatly improves the responsiveness of a system.
*5)**Z68*=Features of H67+P67


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 24, 2011)

yes thats what i knew z68=p67+h67.


----------



## esudip (Sep 24, 2011)

I think I have to go for Z68 Motherboard........

But I am feared that the Graphics switching technology will decrease my Graphical Performance 

And for Overclocking Z68 looks good


----------



## Tenida (Sep 24, 2011)

esudip said:


> I think I have to go for Z68 Motherboard........
> 
> But I am feared that the Graphics switching technology will decrease my Graphical Performance
> 
> And for Overclocking Z68 looks good



No, it will not decrease the performance.


----------



## esudip (Sep 24, 2011)

Tenida said:


> No, it will not decrease the performance.



Thanks All

Now I fixed Asus P8Z68-V Motherboard for me.

(I don't need extra sata6 gb port and usb 3.0 bracket which comes in P8Z68-V PRO)

What say ???


----------



## sam9s (Sep 24, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Z68 has SSD caching, Virtu and ability to use both integrated and dedicated gfx (this is overly simplified in my writing).
> 
> If you check my siggy below you will see my i5 and HD6970 with a similar mobo problem on page 3-4. Check that discussion, might help.
> 
> ...



I will second this approach, the extra price is not must justified. SSD caching is not something that will increase the performance 4 times ...... Just because Z68 came after other chip-sets, labeling it "latest" does not make P67/H67 obsolete ...... one should know the requirements and invest, and not always follow the "latest" path ..... 

OCing is very very hardware dependent. Even with same make and model you have different result. Will try to find the results if I can, since its been ages I researched on OCing sandybridges,(when I bought my i7) but I personally was able to OC my P67 better than my friends Z68 with same ram make. model and frequency .......

Rest is your take.


----------



## aryanraj (Sep 24, 2011)

go for Z68 if u can afford it

you have another option 

p8z68 Maximus IV GENE-Z  Best board in Budget.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 24, 2011)

@op u can also consider this 

Buy Asus P8Z68-M PRO Z68 Motherboard in Mumbai India


----------



## Sarath (Sep 24, 2011)

sam9s said:


> I will second this approach, the extra price is not must justified. SSD caching is not something that will increase the performance 4 times ...... Just because Z68 came after other chip-sets, labeling it "latest" does not make P67/H67 obsolete ...... one should know the requirements and invest, and not always follow the "latest" path .....
> 
> OCing is very very hardware dependent. Even with same make and model you have different result. Will try to find the results if I can, since its been ages I researched on OCing sandybridges,(when I bought my i7) but I personally was able to OC my P67 better than my friends Z68 with same ram make. model and frequency .......
> 
> Rest is your take.



I think you quoted the wrong post.


----------



## SantoshSharma (Sep 24, 2011)

*Best WorkStation Configuration*

Hi,

I am looking for a workstation to run memory intensive applications. I am not looking at it for using as a gaming PC. Please advise

regards
Santosh


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 24, 2011)

^^buddy open a new thread for you inquiry in  PC Components / Configurations.fill the questionnaire templet.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 25, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I think you quoted the wrong post.





> I have a P67 but that was because I didn't want to wait another week for Z68 since I don't need the extra features. But Z68 is the latest. Honestly go for one which is priced lower. The extra price is for features you might never use.




This is what I basically supported ..... not sure what it was about the rest post that makes my quoting it wrong .....



SantoshSharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for a workstation to run memory intensive applications. I am not looking at it for using as a gaming PC. Please advise
> 
> ...



welcome to the forums *santosh *...... what kind of memory intensive applications have you in mind ...... generally current gen PCs are so very powerful that you dont need some special added hardware to make it more powerful per se, but yes we can optimize the purchase to get the best bank for bucks ....... its better to start a new thread with your specific query, this way it would be easy to guide, plus more members can respond .....


----------



## esudip (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok Guyz going tomorrow to Buy Asus P8Z68-V and an intel i5 2500K


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 25, 2011)

congrats good decision.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice. You finally decided. Post pictures in the Showoff thread


----------



## esudip (Sep 25, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Nice. You finally decided. Post pictures in the Showoff thread



Yes Definitely.........Will someone suggest me cheap store @ lamington road ???


----------



## Tarun (Sep 25, 2011)

goto computer gallery or seagear at lamington rd but with my personal experience i say to ask the rate and prepare a quotation from 3 to 4 places and then buy the product 
go for a Z68 motherboard they are futureproof, good for overclocking, u can use the intel HD graphic which is built-in the cpu so overall a z68 is a winner though a bit expensive but its worth it


----------



## esudip (Sep 27, 2011)

Tarun said:


> goto computer gallery or seagear at lamington rd but with my personal experience i say to ask the rate and prepare a quotation from 3 to 4 places and then buy the product
> go for a Z68 motherboard they are futureproof, good for overclocking, u can use the intel HD graphic which is built-in the cpu so overall a z68 is a winner though a bit expensive but its worth it



I Brought Asus P8Z68-V from Cassete World for 12K

Tomorrow I will post the pic


----------



## Tarun (Sep 27, 2011)

not bad fine

the shop is opp. police station i guess


----------



## guru_urug (Sep 27, 2011)

^^Ya its opp the police stn. That shopguy has a lot of attitude though,but the price is good...Congrats on purchase!! Pics pls


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 28, 2011)

esudip said:


> Ok Guyz going tomorrow to Buy Asus P8Z68-V and an intel i5 2500K



Its a very good combo. Nice decision.


----------



## esudip (Sep 28, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Its a very good combo. Nice decision.



Thanks Bro !!!


----------



## rajnusker (Sep 28, 2011)

Z68 will be a better choice.


----------



## anoopkt767 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Which Motherboard should i buy*

Guys i'm new to forums & dont know whether its the right place to post my question,

My current s/m config  is intel Core2Duo 2.4Ghz with intel D945GCNL board  and 2Gb ddr2 ram.
My motherboard got complaint and  it need to replace.
Plese help me in selecting an entry   level mobo with a good inbuilt graphics(in my current system i cant even play NFS CARBON) & 4Gb ddr3 Ram  which suits to my Intel Core2Duo processor. I've a budget of max Rs5000

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Myth (Jul 21, 2012)

Start here with a new thread
PC Components / Configurations - Digit Technology Discussion Forum


----------

